# The forum timer



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2011)

Do we really need the time constraint on posting/responding? I'm finding it very frustrating and makes me want to log off. I know it was in place and had it's purpose a few years ago, but right now, the traffic doesn't seem to be an issue.

*[#103128] The administrator has limited the number of new posts you can submit within a short time frame. Please wait 60 seconds before replying or posting a new topic.*

Today's fast-paced life and trying to keep up on Forums and all the other Social Media out there - waiting a minute can seem like an eternity.

Please consider removing or reducing it.


----------



## Songcatcher (Jan 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Do we really need the time constraint on posting/responding? I'm finding it very frustrating and makes me want to log off. I know it was in place and had it's purpose a few years ago, but right now, the traffic doesn't seem to be an issue.
> 
> *[#103128] The administrator has limited the number of new posts you can submit within a short time frame. Please wait 60 seconds before replying or posting a new topic.*
> 
> ...


I don't have a problem with it myself. By the time I make post and read the next one, a good 60 seconds have passed.

I believe the purpose is to prevent automated responses from being made (not sure of the technical term for it, but when a program makes responses automatically and possibly hundreds at once) rather than prevent actual people from responding.

It also helps me when I hit the wrong button to reply again instead of returning to the list of topics on the Forum.


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 14, 2011)

I do find it annoying. I read and can respond fairly fast, what is really irritating is I switch forums from miniature to pony and often the pony needs just a quick response and I can't do it because of the timer.


----------



## Jill (Jan 14, 2011)

It annoys me, too.


----------



## mizbeth (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes, me too at times.


----------



## GrandmaC (Jan 14, 2011)

No biggie here, gives me some time to grab another cup or tea.


----------



## O So (Jan 14, 2011)

I get annoyed by it from time to time! I am a fairly fast "surfer" so I go through the topics at a decent speed and am able to reply to different topics fast too. With the time limit, it does hamper that and for a person with a fast pace it's not to great! LOL Also the only other time it bothers me is when I am posting pics. I may have to many for a post and have to make another one to add more. I like to try to reply to my own thread fast, in hopes that I can finish me picture posts before someone else replys, so there isn't any reply's between my pic posts!

Other then that, it's not a problem!


----------



## Reble (Jan 14, 2011)

I find we might just need something like FB has just a like button

might help.. less people posting and repeating the same topic.

Not sure if this would help.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 14, 2011)

O So said:


> it bothers me is when I am posting pics. I may have to many for a post and have to make another one to add more. I like to try to reply to my own thread fast, in hopes that I can finish me picture posts before someone else replys, so there isn't any reply's between my pic posts!
> 
> Other then that, it's not a problem!



Exactly ......


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jan 14, 2011)

I'll survive if it stays, but I admit on a day when I just want to look at some cute pictures and say "Cute pictures" getting that message makes me all...*59,58,57, :arg! 56,55,54,:arg! 53,52,51, *



* 50,49,48, *



* 47,46,45, *


----------



## Helicopter (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey RockRiverTiff, love your post. Very expressive.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 14, 2011)

> O So said:
> 
> 
> > I get annoyed by it from time to time! I am a fairly fast "surfer" so I go through the topics at a decent speed and am able to reply to different topics fast too. With the time limit, it does hamper that and for a person with a fast pace it's not to great! LOL Also the only other time it bothers me is when I am posting pics. I may have to many for a post and have to make another one to add more. I like to try to reply to my own thread fast, in hopes that I can finish me picture posts before someone else replys, so there isn't any reply's between my pic posts!
> ...



I Know!



RockRiverTiff said:


> I'll survive if it stays, but I admit on a day when I just want to look at some cute pictures and say "Cute pictures" getting that message makes me all...*59,58,57, *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have really done this before. LOL


----------



## susanne (Jan 14, 2011)

.

I LIKE the idea of a "like" button!

I find the endless me-too replies rather annoying, although I completely understand people wanting to express their agreement. I don't know if it is possible, but it would be a win-win solution.

The wait after posting doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 14, 2011)

I like the Like button idea too.


----------



## kaykay (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Mary Lou

There is a "like" button now that you can implement under "hooks" But I am not sure what version you are using?

There is also a new hook so you can preview a topic without clicking on it. Love that one!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 15, 2011)

As a mod it's really hard to make everyone happy. I set up a forum once and could not believe the amount of spam membership applications, spam posts, etc. that you get in a day!



I'm talking thousands. My respect for Mary Lou shot up when I realized some of what she has to deal with.

I think perhaps a reduction in the limit might be nice, but I believe it's a necessary anti-spam measure and honestly, it would do some people good to spend a little longer re-reading before they respond!



Get a cup of coffee. Browse another thread on a separate tab of your browser. Check your email. It goes by fast.

Leia

Edited to add: Ooh, I love the preview feature!! Please add that!


----------



## kaykay (Jan 15, 2011)

The preview thing is soooooo cool! You can also preview a persons profile too instead of having to click and change pages. You just hover your mouse and get the preview.


----------



## Reble (Jan 15, 2011)

Mary Lou is the best, thanks for listening, and hope this does not cause any problems.

Lets see what she comes up with.


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 16, 2011)

The 'wait 60 seconds' doesnt really bother me, but I totally cracked up out loud at RockRiverTiff's post.... LOL Too funny.


----------

